# Paine's Celery Compound



## Delta Digger

Got this from a friend for helping paint his house..


----------



## Delta Digger




----------



## Delta Digger




----------



## GuntherHess

They are common but still a classic medicine. One of the first medicines I ever dug.
 Never have found an aqua one.  Maybe someday.


----------



## cyberdigger

I hope that's not all you got for helping to paint the house! ..unless you were just holding the ladder..[]
 I know they're not scarce, but I like them.. handsome bottles.. the first bottle I ever bought was a Paine's!


----------



## sweetrelease

you know i have had big pits open on my job ,with thousands of bottles and i have only dug two of these[8|] maybe not a south jersey thing or something? then again an old time local digger tells me i have "very" good luck!!![] nice bottle none the less ~matt


----------



## div2roty

Common bottle, but still a classic.  Every collection should have one, along with a Hostetter's and Warner's Safe Cure.

 At least thats what I tell myself since I have all three.


----------



## nhpharm

GuntherHess,

 The aqua Paine's are Canadian as far as I can tell.  I was talking to some fellows that dig up in St. John, New Brunswick, and they dig the aqua ones pretty often but had never dug the amber ones.


----------



## GuntherHess

That's interesting. I havent seen any actually dug so I have no data on them in the US. They are much less common than the amber ones here, maybe 1 out of 100 is aqua. 
 I still wouldnt mind finding one even if they are Canadian.


----------



## athometoo

HEY CYBERDIGGER ILL TRADE YA A PAINES MINTY BOTTLE IF YA COME HELP ME PAINT , WHEN I BOUGHT MY HOUSE 5 YRS AGO WIFE WANTED NEW PAINT AND CARPET THROUGHOUT , OH AND DID I SAY FLAT PAINT ON THE CEILING (I HAVE 3 KIDS) ANYWAY I WOUND UP BUYING A MITERSAW AND CROWN MOULDING AND A BRAD NAILER JUST BECAUSE I CANT CUT IN WORTH A DARN .  BUT STILL IT LOOKS PRETTY WITH THE MOULDING . COST OF PAINTING A ROOM 550 DOLLARS PLUS THE PAINT . YEAH WONT DO THAT AGAIN .


----------



## cyberdigger

My usual fee is 1 Paine's per sq. ft., but for you I'll make it twice as interesting![]


----------



## athometoo

YA GOT A PM. SORRY GUYS GOTTA GO HOME THE WORKDAYS DONE . MOMMA WAITING TO RUB HER FEET ON MY CALVES . GOOD NIGHT ALL.


----------



## cyberdigger

'night.. sleep well.. I think..


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Hey lobe let me tell ya,if I threw a Paine's at you you would take it!You may not like it,but you would take it [8D] maybe thats why they call them Paine's.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I would paint a whole house my self for this one [8D]


----------



## glass man

HOPE YOU ENJOY THE BOTTLE DELTA! PLUS YOU HELPED SOMEONE OUT! JAMIE


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I would paint a whole house my self for this one [8D]


     RICK I GOT ONE !! COME ON DOWN!! [COURSE I AM COLOR BLIND!]  []    JAMIE


----------



## digger mcdirt

When I was a kid bottle hunting with my father in the early 70's we ran across a weird Paines site. It was a old cemetery behind a old log house. My father  had found some good stuff in a ravine beside the house. So he expanded his search area and we walked through this old cemetery and he said look over there at that grave. I looked and it was a grave totally lined with amber bitters looking bottles. They were totally outlining the grave stuck upside down into the ground. We pulled them out and every one was a Paines Celery Compound. He said leave them here we don't want to take them. I returned there many years later and they were all gone. I suppose it was just a cheap way to decorate the grave or maybe he had loved Paines in life and this was what put him in the grave so they outlined his grave with empty bottles who knows . After 30+ years of digging / collecting I have never run across anything like that again. bob


----------



## cyberdigger

That's a cool story.. wacky!!
 You got me wondering now if I'd take bottles from a grave like that.. I think I'd leave 'em even if they were pontiled sodas!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

You better leave them.if you take any,you will never dig a bottle the rest of your digging days.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Cool I can sell you some strawberry puce slicks.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

A puce Pains gotta love it


----------



## cyberdigger

I'd be happy with a puce Pond's.. heck a puce Pepsi... I paint houses anyway..


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Rick,
 If you are photo-editing everything to look puce, people are going to start doubting that eagle flask.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Yeah Bob you got me it was really green [8D]


----------



## blobbottlebob

That's just all the envy coming at your puce.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

[]


----------



## PrivyCheese

I think I will paint my house puce....


----------



## cyberdigger

I think I will paint my Paine's puce...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Why paint it? paint fades photo shop lasts forever []


----------



## tommyc03

Gee, my cousin in Ct. found one of these in his back yard and would love to have his house painted! LOL (actually I'd be serious if you did'nt live so far away)


----------



## RIBottleguy

A fellow digger told me that the aqua Paines are from Canada as well.  He said he used to pay good money for them until he went to a show in Canada and they were selling them really cheap.  
 I have bought an Ayer's Sarsaparilla in apple green from Australia (it was marked Lowell, Mass.)  It's interesting how they use different colors in different regions.

 I've dug more than 10 Paines, most in one dump.  The nicer ones have applied tops.


----------



## falls

Didn't John Cougar Mellencamp have a song in the 80's called "Little puce houses".


----------

